# LEDs and night time



## FRYeverWHERE (Aug 16, 2013)

Recently I switched over and bought 2 eight inch led strips (blue) for the night time, for my 55 long. In time I've watched my fish almost become more active at night almost irritated. Does anyone have any information pertaing to if chiclids or fish in general can see blue LEDs and if so will having them on at night keep them awake causing complications in my tank?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

My mbuna disappear into the rocks when I switch from white to blue led's. I think most tanks that employ 'moonlighting' are on a timer that switches from white, to moonlight only, for an hour or two before shutting down completely.


----------



## FRYeverWHERE (Aug 16, 2013)

I just did a little experiment while sitting here watching them. I shut off one side of the tank left the other one on, I have a snow ball pleco small about a inch in a half. Haven't seen it in weeks with in 5 mins he was out and most of my fish are on the dark side except for the red zebra because hes starting trouble lol. Nothing scientific but seems to me they can see it from what I observe


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most fish see blue light as it penetrates very deep into the water. Even so I think the intensity is of more concern than the color. If your fish don't seem to settle down and go to sleep with only the blue light then you should probably get something dimmer, or not use it all night.

On another note a lot of fish (and invertebrates) don't see red that well. Using a red light can let you see a more normal night time behavior in many cases.


----------



## FRYeverWHERE (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I've herd something similar about red lights ill have to look into getting some thanks for the advise


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I give them complete black for 8 hours daily for best health.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I give them complete black for 8 hours daily for best health.


Is this fact or just your opinion?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK of any clinical studies, LOL, but you can see the way I have worded it that this is my _practice._ I've seen it advised by experienced fishkeepers and read posts from fishkeepers who kept "day" lighting on their tanks 24/7 who had fish health problems and even deaths. Makes sense to me as well.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok tyvm, I have been using the blue light every night and all night and my my fish seem restless during yhe day pacing alot. Its just the one of the species of a few that i have. So I think you are correct. The past day so far has become more normal behaviour after having complete dark for 8 hours. I will see if it continues. Water was perfect just wierd behavour. Ty


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Our lights are on timers, and our tanks are always essentially inactive within 10-15 minutes of lights out (with only the catfish and a few stragglers still doing anything but resting in the sand). We honestly give them more like 5-8 hours of lighting depending on the day, rather than 8 hours of dark. Ambient window light seems to be just fine when the fish aren't being viewed and we aren't trying to grow plants.

If your fish are not "resting" with the LED's on, it sounds like you've made the right choice by turning them off. As GTZ alluded, I would consider moon lighting to be more for viewing the tank in a different light (no pun intended :lol than actually providing natural lighting for the fish.

Who likes to sleep with the light on anyways?


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

only at work


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Normal behaviour is back with these fish after not having the blue light on all night. I just have it on for an hour before and after sunrise/sunset.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

My fish tank lights are off when I am sleeping...

On the weekdays when I am at work I leave the lights off.. but the tank gets natural indirect sunlight from an angle in the day time, I turn the lights on after work and turn them off when I go to sleep.

In the weekends the lights are on when I am awake, and off when I sleep.

I have two T5 tubes... used to have 1 White and 1 Sunlight... I now use 1 Blue and 1 Sunlight.. I find this mix is better in stopping algae growth!


----------

